# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  How can I find travelmate for USA tour?

## ablord

Hello friends,
I live in London.I want to travel whole USA but my problem is that no one is there to give me company during tour, so i m looking for single travelers so we might pair up for tour and could enjoy tour more. Can you help me?
Thank you!
AB LORD :Wink:

----------


## Seychase

What IreadI really liked it.Thank you foryour information!

----------


## davidsmith36

Still others enjoy the thrill of traveling with a new friend or meeting a relative stranger who will serve as a travel guide in an unfamiliar or exotic location. Finding a travel buddy with whom you connect takes a bit of gumption, a bit of courage and a bit of old-fashioned homework.

----------


## jolinemelina

I think getting to know someone on first date while traveling is such a great story to tell to your kids.Don't think anyone will pay for another person transport and cater for him/her and it just ends like that.

----------


## aurelia.ansley

I will join this discussion. I am also interested in this question.

----------

